# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  استفاده از laravelcollective در لاراول 6X

## dibdab

سلام می خوام از پکیج laravelcollective استفاده کنم به یه مشکل ریز برخورد کردم 
توی ورژن جدید یه دستور هست برای نصب کتابخانه  ولی کد های دیگه ای وجود نداره برای اضافه کردن کد ها به پروژه مثل 




```
'providers' => [    // ...
    Collective\Html\HtmlServiceProvider::class,
    // ...
  ],

  'aliases' => [
    // ...
      'Form' => Collective\Html\FormFacade::class,
      'Html' => Collective\Html\HtmlFacade::class,
    // ...   ]
```

مثل این کد ها که قبلا توی ورژن های پایین تر اضافه می کردیم 

کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه

----------


## plague

فکر میکنم تو ورژن های جدید لاراول اتو دیسکاوری داره و نیاز نیست دیگه اینا رو اضافه کنی

----------

